
Ask HN: What credit monitoring service(s) do you use? - anurags
Given what has happened with Equifax, I don&#x27;t know if I should trust their free credit monitoring product offering. Is there a product that you suggest for credit monitoring? What do you use?
======
pwg
Don't. "Monitoring" services only catch things after they have occurred (i.e.,
after a loan has been taken out under your identity).

Just freeze your file at all the firms, and you'll prevent those loans from
even being given out under your identity (well, except for shady places that
don't check anything, but there is no way to 'protect' against those anyway).

------
QUFB
Do a credit freeze - this means no companies are able to pull your report. If
your credit needs to get pulled (for a mortgage or something) you will need to
unfreeze. This will currently cost $5-$10 per agency.

Credit monitoring is only useful in that it will tell you when someone opened
an account in your name. The damage is done: resolving the issue will take
tens of hours of your time.

